# Swap my boat for your M/H



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Due to medical reasons I have to stop sailing, therefore my much loved boat is on the market for 25,000 pounds, the boat was commissioned Aug 2000 and valued on survey at 47,000 pounds.

If you are interested in a stright or adjusted swap send me a email and we can swap details.

Doug


----------

